# Eastwood Lake Report (Dayton)



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

Fish a few hours this a.m. at Eastwood Metro Park Lake. Father and I caught two nice smallies and a few other largemouth and one bonus saugeye. Fish were all caught on Bandit 100 (LA Shad) fishing slow above the weeds. Water temp was 84 and very clear.


----------



## fish4life (Jun 27, 2004)

Are you allowed to night fish on the lake out of a boat? I have never fished Eastwood and though I might try the night bite there soon? Nice fish by the way.


----------



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

yes lake is open 24/7 through labor day. some of the best bass fishing is right now after dark. JONZUN


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow... VERY nice fish comin from Eastwood!!! I've caught a smallie that size from there last year... Thought it was just a rare occurrence... But two in one morning.. awesome... Were you trolling those bandit cranks or just casting? There is an unbelievable amount of seedbeds in there... Anymore all I get trolling there is gobs of weeds


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Sorry I meant to say weedbeds


----------



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

just casting and reeling slow to stay out of the weeds.


----------

